

Where the Digital Economy Is Moving the Fastest - pajop
https://hbr.org/2015/02/where-the-digital-economy-is-moving-the-fastest

======
Animats
It's not quite clear what they're getting at. "Rate of change of digital
evolution 2008-2013" is a strange metric. (There's an annoying tendency in the
financial community to focus on rates of change, rather than absolute values;
that's a trader's viewpoint.)

They seem to be observing that the countries with really lousy payment systems
are finally getting usable ones. The US and parts of Europe have had good
payment systems for decades. Google Pay, Apple Pay, Facebook Credits, and
Bitcoin aren't badly needed in those countries, which is why they don't have
much traction. In India, Amazon is still using COD (cash on delivery)
payments. That's a real market for new payment systems.

------
msellout
My professor once said, "If you want to make money as a consultant, invent an
index." You'll make the low scores panic and pay for advice. You'll make the
high scores preen and pay for your lectures.

------
visarga
In Romania we use COD as well, and we have local alternatives to Ebay, Amazon
and other similar services. Seems like we are a small market that doesn't
warrant attention from the big players.

